

How to Splunk with Heroku - Croaky
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/43803022282/how-to-splunk-with-heroku

======
smmnyc
What happens when you scale up your dynos and you end up with multiple servers
all coming from different IP addresses?

~~~
dblock
Heroku logs are labeled with the ID of the dyno.

~~~
smmnyc
I know the heroku logs are labeled with the process (web.1, web.2, etc) but if
you authorize a set of IPs to splunk and then add 10 more instances with
heroku, I would imagine splunk would reject the new IPs. I'm curious if the
heroku log drain always comes from the same set of IPs regardless of the dyno.

------
ollysb
I've been exploring different logging options recently, papertrail, loggly,
logevents and now splunk. Papertrail was definitely winning for simplicity but
I felt the first three really fell short when trying to filter the returned
information. I'm using scrolls to generate the logs so they're in key=value
format. I've just tried splunk and it blows the others away for analysis. The
big difference is in the way you can filter the information, it understands
the key=value format and lets you search and then filter based on those. With
the charting and dashboards I can build views that really allow me to see
what's going on at a glance.

------
dblock
We've been using PaperTrailApp successfully, same thing.
<https://papertrailapp.com/>

~~~
swampthing
I actually prefer PaperTrail for most tasks - the main difference being that
you start off with the log and can scroll through easily (instead of having to
fiddle with filters).

------
ratpik
I have been using Logentries addon with Heroku
(<https://addons.heroku.com/logentries>) and it does all the things you
mentioned namely,

Real-time or very-near-real-time data discovery. Wildcard search. Timespan
dragging.

I would still like to explore splunk as an offline analysis tool for syslog
drains.

------
wheaties
I'm in love with papertrail as i don't need more than they offer. Nice write
up, however. I'll have ro look into them.

